# are betta breeders rare, or am i unlucky?



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

so i have been trying to locate a betta breeder near me (i live in vallejo CA, close to benicia or napa if you know where they are) and as far as i could find, there are no breeders anywhere close to me (close enough for me to be able to drive to, preferably within a half hour or so). if i had the opportunity, i would definitely choose a breeder over a chain store, but i havent found a single one. is this a common problem for people? are their just not alot of refutable breeders in my area, are breeders kind of rare, or am i just not looking hard enough? (i know i could get one shipped to me,but i would rather be able to just pick one up, so i would be able to pick it out and take it myself, and not pay like 20 extra dollars. besides, i would like to support local breeders, if there are any) if anyone knows of one close to me i would love to know  and do alot of other people have this problem too?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There is an active club in California. You may have to just buy online and have your betta shipped.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I joined the Golden State Bettas club, but I think the one closer to you is the CBS, or California Betta Society. They are a much bigger club than Golden state Bettas, and you will locate breeders if you are near the club.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

you could try aquabid instead, there are quite a few US breeders on there, and they can ship to you. =)


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

yea i looked around on aquabid a few times. i know there are plenty of places online that sell them. i would do that if i had to (i plan on eventually breeding bettas, so i would buy quality ones from a breeder for that for sure) but i would much rather not have to have them shipped at all, which is why i want to find local breeders. i like being able to go and look at bettas, and pick out my favorite one from the way its acts and responds to me and stuff, not from a picture. i will if i find no alternative though


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are many breeders in the US. Some don't sell to the public at all, some only deal privately with pet stores, some only sell their fish through auctions at aquarium clubs and IBC, and others post on AB or forums. Your best bet is joining the IBC and emailing breeders privately about stock. Many people do not allow local pick ups... I know I wouldn't.


----------

